# Other Pythons > Morelia >  Brisbane Coastal Pair

## Rage Beard Reptiles

This is my Brisbane coastal pair that I will be receiving from Nick Mutton at inlandreptiles.com.  I am super stoked!!!!

----------

_Albert Clark_ (08-07-2015),_AlexisFitzy_ (01-05-2015),_Alicia_ (01-05-2015),C.Marie (03-30-2018),Gio (01-04-2015),Jwkempo (01-29-2015),_Lizardlicks_ (02-19-2015),nightrainfalls (03-08-2015),_Sonny1318_ (03-10-2018)

----------


## JaredJEstes

Very pretty! Thanks for sharing.

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (01-04-2015)

----------


## Gio

Top notch! You should be excited!

I hope you own Nick's book too.

----------

Apiratenamedjohn (05-31-2018),_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (01-04-2015)

----------


## John1982

Very nice. Nick has some fantastic animals.

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (01-04-2015)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

> Top notch! You should be excited!
> 
> I hope you own Nick's book too.


Yes I do great book. I have read it twice.

----------


## myztic24

Gorgeous

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (01-05-2015)

----------


## themastiffman

Nick is awesome to deal with, I have a few of his animals myself.  Beautiful pair of snakes there.

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (01-15-2015)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

I just received my pair and couldn't be happier!!!

----------

C.Marie (04-28-2018),Gio (01-21-2015)

----------


## Gio

Looking good!

I think 2 nice coastals will keep you plenty entertained.

I'll be curious to see if your male grows larger than your female as is normal in the wild specimens. 

Mine, which is not as pure as your animals is a female probably mixed with jungle and or diamond. 

Her mother is pushing 10 feet and the father is 8 feet.

I'll bet yours end up with some decent size.

Keep the pictures and updates coming!

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (01-21-2015)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Will do!

----------


## SRMD

Stunning!

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (01-21-2015)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Loki my Male Brisbane hanging out.

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles



----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Some updated pictures of my pair.  They both just shed out. Very busy and hard to photograph.

----------


## BumbleB

Nice pair!

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (02-18-2015)

----------


## Gio

Looking good there.

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Some more updated pictures of my pair.

Loki


Sigyn

----------


## Gio

Looks to be coming along nicely. Very cool snake.

----------


## Tigerhawk

They look great. Do they eat good.

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Yes they are eating with gusto! Only live at the moment I hope to get them switched to frozen thawed soon.

----------


## Tigerhawk

I'am thinking of getting one myself. Yours seems very laid back. How hard were they to tame?

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

To be honest they did not need taming they have been chill since I received them. I also have a pair of Bredli Pythons and they are as cool as cucumbers as well. The whole notion that carpets are aggressive is false in my opinion. I just try to be the tree when I handle them. I have been bitten more by ball pythons. If you are looking for high quality animals I would highly recommend Mr. Nick Mutton at inlandreptile.com. Great guy very intelligent and can answer any questions you might have about Morelia in general.

----------


## Tigerhawk

Thank you, for suggesting the inland reptile web site. I will take a closer look at what he has. His site looks so professional, I see why you got yours from him.

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

I like his Website as well. You know what your getting when you purchase from him. He literally wrote the book on Carpets.

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Some pictures of my female Sigyn. I really need to get my good camera out for these two!

----------

_Reinz_ (03-23-2015)

----------


## Reinz

Very Nice!

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Here are some updated pictures of my Male Loki after shed.

----------

_Reinz_ (03-30-2015)

----------


## Reinz

Looking good!

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Some updates on my Brisbanes.

----------

Gio (08-07-2015)

----------


## Albert Clark

Amazing animals! Very good looking pair also. Thanks for the great pics.  :Very Happy:

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (08-07-2015)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Your Coastals are coming along very well Rage. I'm getting a jungle and a caramel coastal from Nick Mutton as well. He really does produce some awesome animals and yours are great examples.

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (08-07-2015)

----------


## Gio

The colors are popping and they look great!

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (08-07-2015)

----------


## Reinz

Very nice, I love how the colors are coming more alive!

Coastals are cool!

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (08-07-2015)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Here are some updated shots. It's been a while guys. First 2 are of my male last one is the female.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (07-02-2017),_EL-Ziggy_ (06-30-2017),Gio (06-30-2017),_Prognathodon_ (07-02-2017),_Reinz_ (06-30-2017)

----------


## Reinz

Good looking Coastals. I especially like the coloring on the male.  :Smile: 

I know growth is an individual thing, but if your Coastals are anything like mine, expect some super growth this year. Mine just exploded from year 2-3.

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (06-30-2017)

----------


## rock

Wow!  I love these Brisbane locality Coastals!!!!

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (06-30-2017)

----------


## themastiffman

Truly beautiful animals.  I agree with everyone about Nick, he has a great operation and produces nothing but quality.  I have 4 of his animals and my male 2012 coastal is just shy of 9 feet and is a beast, the pride of my collection.  I'm sure you will enjoy them, absolutely stunning.

----------

_Alicia_ (07-03-2017),_EL-Ziggy_ (06-30-2017),_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (06-30-2017),_rock_ (06-30-2017)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Your Coastals are smashing Rage! That male is really something special.  :Wink:

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (06-30-2017)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Yeah I have some serious line breeding plans for this guy. Nick says it is the only Brisbane he has ever seen that looks like him.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## Gio

> Yeah I have some serious line breeding plans for this guy. Nick says it is the only Brisbane he has ever seen that looks like him.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


These ARE my absolute favorite of the carpets, hands down!

Sensational looking and exceeding my expectations as far as looks go with age.

I looked again, and those may be some of the most beautiful, natural, locality carpets I've ever seen.

Love them!

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (06-30-2017),_rock_ (06-30-2017)

----------


## rock

I agree 100% with Gio.  We have discussed Brisbane's on other threads and our desire to add them and yours prove they are well worth it. Please keep the updates coming as they grow and you breed them!

----------

Gio (07-11-2017),_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (06-30-2017)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Loki looking good lastnight.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (08-29-2017),Gio (08-23-2017),_Reinz_ (07-15-2017),_ShaneSilva_ (07-16-2017)

----------


## Reinz

Just beautiful!

----------


## ShaneSilva

How did I miss this thread???

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Yessir! Loki is one beautiful beast!

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (07-16-2017)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Thanks. I'm super pumped to breed these guys this season.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Loki looking good

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (08-29-2017),_EL-Ziggy_ (08-24-2017)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Very nice critter Rage.

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (08-24-2017)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Another one of Loki just cause.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (08-29-2017),_Prognathodon_ (08-29-2017)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Some more of Loki

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Prognathodon_ (09-28-2017),_rock_ (09-28-2017)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Loki's looking great Rage and getting big too!

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Finally getting to pair these two up! Fingers crossed.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (01-28-2018),_BR8080_ (01-19-2018),Gio (03-10-2018),_rock_ (01-20-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Let Loki out for a change of scenery. He climbed a (small) tree and came back down. Pretty cool. Hoping to stimulatre some breeding activity. We shall see. Then a couple from in the cage.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (01-28-2018),Gio (03-10-2018),_Godzilla78_ (03-10-2018),_jmcrook_ (01-28-2018),John1982 (01-28-2018),_Prognathodon_ (01-29-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

First documented copulation with the Brisbane Coastals. Loki and Sigyn

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (03-22-2018),Gio (03-10-2018),_jmcrook_ (03-10-2018),_Prognathodon_ (03-12-2018),_Reinz_ (03-10-2018)

----------


## Gio

My favorite species and locale of the carpets.

Love it man.

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (03-10-2018)

----------


## Reinz

Congrats Rage!  :Smile:

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (03-10-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

> Congrats Rage!


No celebration yet. Can't count my snakes before they hatch lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Reinz_ (03-10-2018)

----------


## Reinz

:Smile:  Well at least the match making part went well!

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Best wishes with your pairing Rage. Hopefully those two will make some beautiful little critters for you.

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (03-10-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

A look from inside the cage.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (03-22-2018),_Reinz_ (03-21-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Sigyn looks to be building. Fingers crossed.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_BR8080_ (04-06-2018),C.Marie (03-30-2018),_KevinK_ (03-30-2018),_Prognathodon_ (03-30-2018),_Reinz_ (03-30-2018)

----------


## Reinz

Shes beautiful, I really like her headstamp as well. 

Hoping for a solid build.

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (03-30-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

I think Loki did his job. Sigyn is looking thicker than a Snickers! Hoping for a nice healthy clutch of Brisbane locality Coastals.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (04-28-2018),Gio (04-15-2018),_jmcrook_ (04-14-2018),_Reinz_ (04-14-2018)

----------


## Gio

> I think Loki did his job. Sigyn is looking thicker than a Snickers! Hoping for a nice healthy clutch of Brisbane locality Coastals.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Favorite carpets hands down,

Great locality 👍🏻😎

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Check the scale separation on this big girl! Things are looking good.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (04-28-2018),Gio (05-09-2018),_jmcrook_ (04-28-2018),_Prognathodon_ (04-28-2018),_Reinz_ (04-28-2018)

----------


## Reinz

How much longer does she have to go?

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

She just went into her pre lay shed. So 20 to thirty days.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Avsha531_ (05-01-2018),Gio (05-09-2018),_Prognathodon_ (05-02-2018),_Reinz_ (05-01-2018)

----------


## Tigerhawk

It wont be long now.  :Smile:

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (05-01-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

Sweet! So looking forward to seeing all the babies.

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

She had her pre lay shed. Now the true waiting game begins.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (05-07-2018),Gio (05-09-2018),_jmcrook_ (05-07-2018),_Prognathodon_ (05-07-2018),_Reinz_ (05-07-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

She looks more and more uncomfortable every day.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (05-09-2018),_Reinz_ (05-09-2018)

----------


## Reinz

She looks like shes ready to burst!

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (05-09-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

This girl is starting to lay inverted. Good things to come hopefully.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (05-15-2018),Gio (05-15-2018),_Prognathodon_ (05-16-2018),_RickyNY_ (05-15-2018),_rock_ (05-15-2018)

----------


## Gio

Love this locale. You are lucky.

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (05-23-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Well people you can't win them all. The good news is there are no retained eggs and she appears to be in good health. There is always next year and I think it is important to share not only the good but the bad as well.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (05-31-2018),_Reinz_ (05-31-2018),_rock_ (05-31-2018)

----------


## Reinz

Sorry for your bad news Rage. I guess her body and or Daddys hasnt caught up to their age yet. Maybe next year will be a home run.

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (05-31-2018)

----------


## Prognathodon

Drat. Glad to hear shes in good health!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (05-31-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

This girl has really bounced back after slugging out last season. I hope that I have better luck this season with the pairing. I would love to hatch out some of these guys for some selective breeding. She just shed out.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (08-17-2018),_Justin83_ (11-28-2018),_KevinK_ (08-17-2018),_Reinz_ (08-17-2018)

----------


## dboeren

She looks great, better luck with the next clutch.

----------


## KevinK

> This girl has really bounced back after slugging out last season. I hope that I have better luck this season with the pairing. I would love to hatch out some of these guys for some selective breeding. She just shed out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Literally everything I've seen from Nick has been top notch, and your pair has been no exception. I'm sure they'll produce a great clutch soon enough.

He's got a couple Inland Coastals ( Morelia spilota metcalfei) right now...Dam is actually featured in his book,  and I'm REALLY tempted....like REALLY tempted.  :ROFL:

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (08-17-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

> Literally everything I've seen from Nick has been top notch, and your pair has been no exception. I'm sure they'll produce a great clutch soon enough.
> 
> He's got a couple Inland Coastals right now (Dam is actually featured in his book) and I'm REALLY tempted....like REALLY tempted.


Jump on the inland, you will not be disappointed. I have a pair from Nick.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_KevinK_ (08-17-2018)

----------


## KevinK

> Jump on the inland, you will not be disappointed. I have a pair from Nick.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Dang man....temptations. 

Do you have a separate thread started with them here? I never turn down pictures.

On a side note: I think I tried calling Nick years ago on a coastal of some sorts and he doesn't answer his phone or something....does that sound right? He communicates exclusively by email if memory serves me correctly?

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (08-17-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

> Dang man....temptations. 
> 
> Do you have a separate thread started with them here? I never turn down pictures.
> 
> On a side note: I think I tried calling Nick years ago on a coastal of some sorts and he doesn't answer his phone or something....does that sound right? He communicates exclusively by email if memory serves me correctly?


I do have a a separate thread for my inland. He will talk on the phone. Just email him, introduce yourself and ask him when a good time to call is. He will answer. I have never had any issue getting a hold of him doing it this way. He is a great breeder to deal with.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (08-17-2018),_rock_ (11-21-2018)

----------


## dboeren

I called Nick a little over a year ago when I was shopping carpets and he was very helpful on the phone.  Nice guy, answered all my noob questions about carpets and I never felt he was trying to rush me to get off the phone or anything.

Ended up getting a diamond/jungle from another breeder but I'd absolutely buy from him anytime.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (08-17-2018),_rock_ (11-21-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Got my male Loki out. He would sit still but man he looks good. Hopefully he gets the job done this upcoming season and it isn't another slugfest.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_KevinK_ (02-27-2019),_rock_ (11-21-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

I am really hoping to produce these guys this year!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (11-28-2018),Gio (02-11-2019),jbrumley4201 (11-28-2018)

----------


## Justin83

These look fantastic, well done.

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

My male Bribane just got out of cool down. Fingers crossed for a clutch this year!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (02-27-2019),Gio (02-11-2019),_KevinK_ (02-11-2019)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

A little snuggling with the Brisbane coastals. My fingers are crossed for a healthy clutch this season!!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (02-27-2019),Gio (02-27-2019),_Justin83_ (02-27-2019),_KevinK_ (02-27-2019)

----------


## Gio

Looks promising.

Good luck!

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (02-27-2019)

----------


## RickyNY

Good luck Rage.

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (02-27-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

Any updates on these critters?

----------

